# Help dosing



## Cherries (28 Mar 2021)

Hiya! 

I need help dosing my wormer, I was slowing down to actually dose since I got it :/
I posted this on another site but they don’t know how, so I don’t know either..

I need dosage for:

33 gallon, 125L Juwel Rio tank. Dimen. 80x35x45cm.

and

5 gallon, 20L(?) tank, roughly 1x1x1 feet. I measured 31x31x32.
It’s this one: Aqua One AquaStart 320 Aquarium - Black

But I think dimensions not important huh? 😅

Do I need to do a water change when adding it? I think I should do it since I have to remove shrimps and snails as I cannot use the wormer with these guys ;-;

Here is the wormer:


----------



## John q (28 Mar 2021)

Can't comment on the medication but dosage as per instructions would be.

33 g tank = 0.33 grams.
5 g tank = 0.05 grams.

Your going to need a 0.1g measuring scale I'm afraid and you'd probably have to mix 0.1 g in a litre of water then add ONLY half of that to the small 5 g tank.
Be careful you're dealing with very small doses.

Water change would be wise unless you've recently done one.


----------



## Cherries (28 Mar 2021)

Thank you! 🙌

I will do a small water change before adding the medication.

No, I do not have 0.1g measuring scale ;-; Any other way I could dose it? The medication comes with a small dosing spoon though. I’m just a little bit confused?

I have 500ml bottle after Lucozade. And how long do I dose it?

And just out of curiousity, what would happen if I overdosed it?


----------



## John q (28 Mar 2021)

The only other way would be to add 1g (1 dosing spoon) to 500ml of aquarium water in a bottle and then add 166ml to the big tank and 25ml to the small tank. Only concern I have is to how soluble the medication is and if you'd get an even mix in the bottle.

The activitie ingredient seems to be flubendazole, I've no idea how toxic it is to fish but would suggest you don't want to overdose.

Time period of dosing or re dosing I'm not sure, maybe others have experience with it?


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Mar 2021)

Have you got a kitchen measuring jug?


----------



## Cherries (28 Mar 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> Have you got a kitchen measuring jug?


Yes.


John q said:


> The only other way would be to add 1g (1 dosing spoon) to 500ml of aquarium water in a bottle and then add 166ml to the big tank and 25ml to the small tank. Only concern I have is to how soluble the medication is and if you'd get an even mix in the bottle.
> 
> The activitie ingredient seems to be flubendazole, I've no idea how toxic it is to fish but would suggest you don't want to overdose.
> 
> Time period of dosing or re dosing I'm not sure, maybe others have experience with it?


Ok, so I dose it as you say? Right?

It says something like to turn off any UV sertilizers for 48hrs after dosing medication.. maybe it’s only one dose for 48hrs (3 days)? I don’t know ;-; then I would redose IF I still see persisting symptoms?


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Mar 2021)

The little spoon that comes with the meds is 1g, if you put that in 1 litre of water you can dose 330ml in your 33gal and 50ml in your 5gal.
Give the solution a good stir before you measure the doses out.


----------



## John q (28 Mar 2021)

Other medications using flubendazole suggest a 1 off dose and repeatable after seven days if not cured. See below and take note of the cloudiness, it suggests it might not be that soluble.

*How to use?*

Increase aeration in the aquarium to maximum.
Shake the bottle thoroughly for at least 30 seconds.
Using the pipette provided, add the required dose.
If the water becomes cloudy, change 50% at a time until the cloudiness goes away.
The treatment can be repeated once a week up to 4 doses.
This is taken from a different treatment that uses flubendazole.


----------



## Maf 2500 (28 Mar 2021)

The gallon figures given in the first post are not correct for the tanks listed. @John q and @sparkyweasel have given good advice but the actual doses they have listed are wrong because the gallon figures are wrong. 

The Jewel 125 is about 27 UK gallons so, for the 1g in 1 litre solution, dose would be 270ml.

The small tank is 28 litre according to manufacturer so about 6 gallons (UK). Dose would be 60ml.


----------



## John q (28 Mar 2021)

Maf 2500 said:


> The gallon figures given in the first post are not correct for the tanks listed.


Well spotted mate 👍


----------



## John q (28 Mar 2021)

Just to add all the information online suggests flubendazole isn't that soluble in water (1mg/ml) so you might struggle dissolving 1g in a litre of water.

@Cherries is there any way you could mix this up in a 2ltr bottle (1 measuring spoon in the bottle) and then use maf's dosage guidance but doubled. Also make sure the water isn't cold use aquarium water ~25oc

So 540ml for the big tank and 120ml for small tank. Measure the amount into jug as Sparkyweasel suggests.


----------



## Cherries (28 Mar 2021)

Thanks guys! I think I did US gallons haha.

I guess so, I’ll heat the water up should be no problem.

No, I have only 500ml bottle and 1L kitchen jug. I could do it in half, fill up the 1L jug and add the 1g spoon and mix it up then put 500ml to 1L sauce pan and another 500ml to the kitchen jug and then add remaining 500ml to each of the apparatus?

Then I measure out 540ml for my big tank and 120ml to my nano?

And if I were to repeat the treatment, I can only do it after 1 week has passed? Right?

Okay, so if I have swordtails and cories in my tank and I also want to do 2 farlowellas in there.. I need to upgrade my tank size? And I don’t think I will be allowed...


----------



## John q (28 Mar 2021)

OK let's make this less complicated.

Just mix the 1g in a 1 litre jug but try and get the water to about 50 c then use the original 270ml and 60ml doses. Make sure you mix the water well and keep stirring it until there's no solids visible.


----------



## Cherries (28 Mar 2021)

Okay then.  So after I mix it in, I dose 270ml to my 27 gallon and 60ml to my 5 gallon?

I’ll be looking for a job and I will look for cheapest bigger tank I could find. First, I need to get a new phone.


----------



## John q (28 Mar 2021)

Cherries said:


> Okay then. So after I mix it in, I dose 270ml to my 27 gallon and 60ml to my 5 gallon?


Yes.


----------



## Cherries (28 Mar 2021)

John q said:


> Yes.


Ok thank you! 

And by any chance would you know whether my corys, pleco and swordtails should be ok in my tank?


----------



## John q (28 Mar 2021)

Don't know your full tank inhabitant list and know very little about farlowella, what I have read is they need excellent water conditions so you might be best concentrating on getting your current fish fit and well before adding extra ones.


----------



## Cherries (28 Mar 2021)

It will be long before I get any job 😅 It should be enough time to get my other fishs fit. Oh btw I tend to overstock but that is actually no problem to do any extra water changes weekly, but my health condition.. depression ehm.. not making it easier  But I’ll force myself to do so, cuz I really don’t wanna abuse my fishies and I will want to get some more. Getting another filter, a HOB, is gonna be taken into concideration😁


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Mar 2021)

Cherries said:


> Ok thank you!
> 
> And by any chance would you know whether my corys, pleco and swordtails should be ok in my tank?


Depends on the species and numbers. If you're not sure, post some pics, some-one will know.
Plecos grow big, but a lot of people have a bristlenose, _Peckoltia _or other small species and _call _it a plec.
Corys vary a bit in size so it depends what sort you have and how many.
Farm-bred swordtails are usually stunted and only reach 2 or 3 inches, so that's down to how many you have got.


----------



## Cherries (29 Mar 2021)

3-4 swords, 1 BN plec, 2 platies, 6 white clouds, 6 bronze corydoras (albinos and two bronze), like 3 guppies, some shrimps and snails. I’d like two mollies, two platies, two farlowellas. I will keep to my water change schedule


----------



## sparkyweasel (29 Mar 2021)

Personally I would leave out the mollies (because of their size) and just get some more platies to make a nice group.
Farlowellas grow long, but very thin and they're not very active, so they should be OK, but definitely keep on top of the water changes, - they don't like deteriorating water quality.


----------



## Cherries (29 Mar 2021)

How big do mollies get? I never had them grow on me.
Yeah, I will get nice mixed colourful group of platies 
I won’t be scared of getting fish from P@H anymore.. if the meds work.. I was too tired today to do it (PE today in school uff).


----------



## sparkyweasel (29 Mar 2021)

Cherries said:


> How big do mollies get? I never had them grow on me.


Sailfins, about 6in/15cm.
Short finned spp about 3in. 
You might have bought poor, stunted stock of course, there seems to be a lot about.
The platies you get in shops usually seem quite good, maybe they don't suffer so badly from inbreeding. 2in/5cm is a good size for platies, usually a bit smaller.
If you think about the bulk of the fish, not just the length, you can see a 3inch fish is more than twice as big as a 2in one.
hth


----------



## Cherries (30 Mar 2021)

Well I would miss out on sailfin mollies then ;-;

And if then short fin mollies get 3”, I had mine at the same poin. Had one baby molly grow to full 3”. Chunky.

Two or three of them should be fine in my tank, they have such nice personalities ;-;

Had my mickey mouse platy never grow, apparently a dwarf. Platies have more colour. If you think 2-3 mollies in my tank and 4-5 platies is OK, then OK I’ll get them ;-; 

I’m a livebearer lover btw ;-;


----------

